# Gabon or Gaboon?



## ripjack13 (Jun 20, 2014)

What is the reasoning between the 2 spellings of it. Is it because one comes from Gabon, and the other Camaroon?


----------



## Tclem (Jun 20, 2014)

1 Common names. Gaboon ebony. African ebony. Nigerian ebony. Cameroon ebony

Gabon ebony also known as gaboon ebony

Wood database website


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 20, 2014)

I think difference is buffoons that can't spell- or is it buffons?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Jun 20, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> I think difference is buffoons that can't spell- or is it buffons?


Ol timers. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 20, 2014)

I suppose if you have to pay by the letter I'd rather have Gabon than Gaboon............

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

